# Poor Pussy



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Molly our white and black cat , nearly two years old, came home last night minus the end bit of her tail  Looks ok so have bathed it in salt water and will keep an eye on it.
Lin


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The poor thing must be thinking that it is bad enough having the tip of her tail chopped off without someone plunging the remains into salt water.

I do hope she gets back to full health soon and I am sure there will be no ill effects from her accident. Obviously though, paws will be pointed as other cats see her deformity and take the hiss out of her.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Shouldn't worry to much. One we had came home with all the skin and flesh missing off the end of his tail, just the bare vertibrae showing. After a couple of weeks OH ex SRN just snipped it off with no problems at all.

Needles to say I am now very wary when she picks up a pair of scissors!!


----------

